# Got a boat ? I have numbers



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

I normally fish with customers as hired captain. However with it being the slow season for this I've been wanting to do a meat haul. If you have a boat and need an angler I'd be willing to assist with places to fish and pitch in for fuel if need be. Hoping to get this going before end of the month while scamps are open in deep water and kill some jacks too. I live in niceville but would be willing to travel to pensacola as well. My number is 8503681616.

Thanks, David


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

My boat is in Destin. Let's fish. 850 428-4816 34' Sportfish


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

This sounds like fun... Please pass me an invite if y'all put something together.


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

Let me know if you need another fisherman. ...I can pitch in in gas I live in pcola


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

I can also pitch in gas money.


----------



## OutlawsFishingTeam (Jun 14, 2012)

I am going Saturday if anyone want to go. My boat is at Sportsman in Orange Beach. I plan on leaving out at 6:00 am and going to catch trigger mingo and AJ. Will need help with fuel ice and bait.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

I'll be there March 13th-18th with my 20ft bayboat. I've gone as much as 40 miles offshore with good weather windows. I'll be in the Freeport area but have some numbers out of the Pensacola area and can fish anywhere in between.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

dsaito said:


> I normally fish with customers as hired captain. However with it being the slow season for this I've been wanting to do a meat haul. If you have a boat and need an angler I'd be willing to assist with places to fish and pitch in for fuel if need be. Hoping to get this going before end of the month while scamps are open in deep water and kill some jacks too. I live in niceville but would be willing to travel to pensacola as well. My number is 8503681616.
> 
> Thanks, David


Send me the numbers first and if I like 'em I'll get back with you.


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

AndyS said:


> Send me the numbers first and if I like 'em I'll get back with you.


Funny


----------

